# Sheng Tsai 14" Band Saw - value?



## acorn (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello, my husband passed away and was an avid woodworking hobbyist. He hadn't used his machinery in many years so it sat in the garage and collected a some dust but was very, very well maintained. He took exceptional care of everything he owned (he was a maintenance man). I cannot find anything on the internet to tell me what I should sell this for. Would anyone be able to give me a ballpark figure? I don't think this brand is made anymore. The label says Model KL-W569 and it's 1/2 hp, 1 phase 115/230 volt Industrial. That's about all I know and could find out.

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

First, let me say how sorry I am to hear of your loss. I hope you are healing well.

It's hard to say but it looks like a lot of the other Taiwanese band saws out there though the table looks a bit more refined. Taiwan saws are generally more respected than the Chinese ones. I suspect it has a lot in common with the older Grizzly 14" BSs - it looks very similar to the old G1019. The horsepower is a bit lower than the typical Chinese import, though. You're competing against the other used imports like Harbor Freight, Foremost and so on. I'd say list it for 200 and accept 150 for a reasonably quick sale. If you are willing to wait, list for $300 and see how it goes.

edit: by the way, if there are some accessories and extra blades, you can get a bit more for the package.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I agree with philba, 200 would be a reasonable price, 150 for a quick sell. Ill freely admit im not familiar with the brand or the quality, but that said based on the specs alone i think that $300 would be a tough sell, without some extras, e.g rip fence, miter gauge, extra blades.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree with others have said there. It looks like the old 14" Delta or Jet band saw. Have you tried running it?


----------

